# Which AOSP ROM?



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi I've been using pretty much all sense roms thus far. Was going to consider trying an AOSP ROM. I know every ROM has their bugs.

The last AOSP ROM I tried didn't have audio when I recorder video. Is this common in all of them? I also heard 4G didn't work in some of them.

So the question is which ROM and what radio should I try and what are the main differences between AOSP and sense aside from UI?

Amy advise appreciated.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been using OMFGB for about a week now. It's very stable and it's in the nightly stage so there are constant updates, fixes, and additions. My only two downsides I have with AOSP is GPS is funky and the HTC messaging app was my favorite.

I was always Sense from when I got my Thunderbolt back in March, but AOSP is very customizable and I seem to get better battery life.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Cyanogenmod and OMFGB but the only thing that keeps me coming back to my Sense Gingerbread roms is reliable data. I like my data always being there. The mentioned roms do work very well much of the time but they don't have it perfected yet.

I would recommend trying them out for yourself and see what you think. It is nice to have the change of pace.

But I keep getting drawn back to Das Bamf 4.9.


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

kc0r8y said:


> Hi I've been using pretty much all sense roms thus far. Was going to consider trying an AOSP ROM. I know every ROM has their bugs.
> 
> The last AOSP ROM I tried didn't have audio when I recorder video. Is this common in all of them? I also heard 4G didn't work in some of them.
> 
> ...


You should really consider trying http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1419-ROM-07.30.11-Liquid-Thunderbread-v2.5-Release. It's smooth as a baby's bottom and no issues with 4G at all. To me, other than having over 400mb of available ram free at any time and it being blazin fast, its all about the customization options that are built in.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

mademan420 said:


> You should really consider trying http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1419-ROM-07.30.11-Liquid-Thunderbread-v2.5-Release. It's smooth as a baby's bottom and no issues with 4G at all. To me, other than having over 400mb of available ram free at any time and it being blazin fast, its all about the customization options that are built in.


How is the GPS/Navigation on this rom?


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

kc0r8y said:


> How is the GPS/Navigation on this rom?


Locks within secs!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

All of the AOSP ROMs have GPS issues. The biggest bug is that GPS will simply flat-out not work. However, this is the easiest to fix and is a pseudo-permanent until at least a data wipe or flashing of a new ROM (flashing new kernels is fine). The other bug that still hasn't been figured out yet is that network location that depends on the carrier's network is (VERY) off for some people yet it works for others. Full GPS works fine and network location based on wifi works fine. This one hasn't been fixed yet and there is no solid work-around either, other than turning on Wifi (which obviously is non-ideal for battery reasons but that said, AOSP battery life > Sense battery life for most, so it's not that bad).

Another "common" bug is data stability. Firstly, 85% of people have no data stability issues while 15% of people do (yes, pulling numbers out of my ass but hopefully this helps give you a good idea). So as long as you're not in that 15% category, data is not a problem.

Another "common" issue is in call volume but this problem is going away. Some people never had this issue, some people have this issue fixed by the ROM, and the rest that still have it after all that usually say that the Tiamat kernel fixes it for them.

The last common issue that I can think of is that battery usage tends to be reported incorrectly (I believe Display usage gets blamed on a couple other processes) but this isn't really all that important - if that's the last remaining "common bug" that gets left, we'd all be pretty happy and not ***** much.

Now all of this being said, sometimes there's a release of one of these that has a major bug. However, these things tend to be fixed in the next release. So other than the GPS issues I mentioned and the data issues for 15% of people, these ROMs are all plenty solid enough to be used as daily-drivers, even for business phones, and don't really have any major issues. Just make sure that the latest version of the ROM you choose doesn't have any major bugs before you put your job on the line for it. For example, Liquid Thunderbread (LTB) GPS was horribly broken in 2.4 but worked great in 2.3 and now in 2.5. And of course, bugs aren't just in LTB but every ROM sometimes has their own bugs because the developers are working so hard to give us new stuff.

My sig has a list of the major AOSP ROMs available. I suggest you try them all - they are all VERY good. Just a quick summary of the available ROMs:

*OMGB*: This is the closest to "vanilla Android" that we have. It's almost pure but only has a few tweaks and a couple extra APKs in it.
*CM7*: This is the ROM that you probably know and love. Stable, fast, and lots of settings.
*OMFGB*: This is an AOSP-based ROM with very frequent updates that is growing in functionality very quickly. A couple of the claims to fame in this ROM is the incredibly lightweight yet somewhat featureful Launcher app (probably performs better than any other launcher in existence yet nowhere near as featureful as ADW or LPP) as well as the Honeycomb-concept Lockscreen. It has a much smaller set of settings when compared to CM7 but every release is a step forward, plus it has a number of features that CM7 doesn't have.
*Liquid Thunderbread*: I think of this as CM7 with more settings but less support. The number of settings in this ROM is utterly jaw-dropping and it's a sweet ROM.

Personally I run OMFGB but seriously, I would be happy with any of these ROMs. They are all spectacular in their own regards. You really can't go wrong.

Good luck, and above all, have fun! Also, check out Boot Manager if you want to try out ALL of these ROMs over a week or so. It will help you compare/contrast the ROMs to see what you like best.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> All of the AOSP ROMs have GPS issues. The biggest bug is that GPS will simply flat-out not work. However, this is the easiest to fix and is a pseudo-permanent until at least a data wipe or flashing of a new ROM (flashing new kernels is fine). The other bug that still hasn't been figured out yet is that network location that depends on the carrier's network is (VERY) off for some people yet it works for others. Full GPS works fine and network location based on wifi works fine. This one hasn't been fixed yet and there is no solid work-around either, other than turning on Wifi (which obviously is non-ideal for battery reasons but that said, AOSP battery life > Sense battery life for most, so it's not that bad).
> 
> Another "common" bug is data stability. Firstly, 85% of people have no data stability issues while 15% of people do (yes, pulling numbers out of my ass but hopefully this helps give you a good idea). So as long as you're not in that 15% category, data is not a problem.
> 
> ...


1st off thanks for taking the time to put that much info into one post. needless to say this is exactly what I was looking for....again thanks tons!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kc0r8y said:


> 1st off thanks for taking the time to put that much info into one post. needless to say this is exactly what I was looking for....again thanks tons!!


Glad to help!

P.S. Hitting the + or * buttons saying this is a good post would be appreciated if you haven't already.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, this prompted me to create a blog post on this topic:

What is the difference between the AOSP ROMs for the Thunderbolt?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> FYI, this prompted me to create a blog post on this topic:
> 
> What is the difference between the AOSP ROMs for the Thunderbolt?


Good post


----------



## southy1978 (Jul 26, 2011)

mademan420 said:


> You should really consider trying http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1419-ROM-07.30.11-Liquid-Thunderbread-v2.5-Release. It's smooth as a baby's bottom and no issues with 4G at all. To me, other than having over 400mb of available ram free at any time and it being blazin fast, its all about the customization options that are built in.


I second this suggestion. I switched from BAMF to liquid thunderbread and absolutely love it.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

The hard part is I'm really digging Chingy's latest 3D GB rom.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Later radios seem to help out the 4G data connection droppage issue with CM7. But it also seems that later radios have some shadowy Verizon filter built-in that blocks unauthorized wifi tethering.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

southy1978 said:


> I second this suggestion. I switched from BAMF to liquid thunderbread and absolutely love it.


I also just switched from BAMF 1.8.6 Froyo,which was my hands down favorite ROM(I have tried them all) to Liquid Thunderbread 2.5 and am very impressed with it. Every GB ROM would not allow a plugged in headsets mic to work properly except Liquid 2.5, which worked perfectly. Plus the amount of customizations setting is amazing. All in a ROM that was under 70MB.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

mademan420 said:


> You should really consider trying http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1419-ROM-07.30.11-Liquid-Thunderbread-v2.5-Release. It's smooth as a baby's bottom and no issues with 4G at all. To me, other than having over 400mb of available ram free at any time and it being blazin fast, its all about the customization options that are built in.


I agree, been using this rom since its been out and it's definatley my favorite!



Jaxidian said:


> All of the AOSP ROMs have GPS issues. The biggest bug is that GPS will simply flat-out not work. However, this is the easiest to fix and is a pseudo-permanent until at least a data wipe or flashing of a new ROM (flashing new kernels is fine). The other bug that still hasn't been figured out yet is that network location that depends on the carrier's network is (VERY) off for some people yet it works for others. Full GPS works fine and network location based on wifi works fine. This one hasn't been fixed yet and there is no solid work-around either, other than turning on Wifi (which obviously is non-ideal for battery reasons but that said, AOSP battery life > Sense battery life for most, so it's not that bad).
> 
> Another "common" bug is data stability. Firstly, 85% of people have no data stability issues while 15% of people do (yes, pulling numbers out of my ass but hopefully this helps give you a good idea). So as long as you're not in that 15% category, data is not a problem.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. I liked the part where you explained EVERYTHING. Seriously though, he pretty much nailed it on the head. all the AOSP/CM7 roms are solid except the minor GPS problem, and the fact that im one of the "85%" without data problems.

You cant really go wrong with any of them...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I think at this point cm7 is the most stable. I'm anxiously awaiting ChevyNo1's upcoming release of Simply Stunning for the Thunderbolt though. His roms rocked my d1!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I think at this point cm7 is the most stable. I'm anxiously awaiting ChevyNo1's upcoming release of Simply Stunning for the Thunderbolt though. His roms rocked my d1!
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


I too am looking forward to this SS.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there any progress on resolving these "location" bugs?


----------



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

LTB 2.5 has been the best for me. I have tried cm7, OMFGB, and pure 1.2.0


----------

